# Hcg protocol for trt



## RichPopeye (Feb 23, 2016)

My clinic prescribed 250iu hcg twice ew. While reading a few different sites I found that some suggest a dose of hcg 1 day prior to and  the 2 dose on the day of my testosterone injection. My clinic advised hcg dosing on Monday and Friday. I am trying to learn the most effective way to use hcg.


----------



## Megatron28 (Feb 23, 2016)

Every 3.5 days works well for most.  For convenience I administer my hCG at the same time as I do my Test injections for TRT.  Don't over think it.


----------



## bigben66 (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm the same as Mega... I dose my HCG same time as Test - keeps things nice and easy, especially when I run a cycle and add in compounds with differing esters.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 23, 2016)

I dont get why to use hcg when your on trt for life..Anyone help me understand


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 23, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I dont get why to use hcg when your on trt for life..Anyone help me understand


Cuz he likes a saggy sack and pregnant womens?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 23, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I dont get why to use hcg when your on trt for life..Anyone help me understand



It can help with testicular atrophy, fertility, raise TT levels, and backfill CYP450scc enzymatic pathways.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 23, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> It can help with testicular atrophy, fertility, raise TT levels, and backfill CYP450scc enzymatic pathways.



the fertility I understand thats a good reason ..I wouldnt want to deal with the extra estrogen from the hcg and having to use more ai then i need.If I was on trt I would wanna use the least amount of any other drug.If I could just use test with no ai or hcg that would be the deal I want


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 23, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> the fertility I understand thats a good reason ..I wouldnt want to deal with the extra estrogen from the hcg and having to use more ai then i need.If I was on trt I would wanna use the least amount of any other drug.If I could just use test with no ai or hcg that would be the deal I want



And many do just this but to some, testicular atrophy is a major issue for them.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 23, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> It can help with testicular atrophy, fertility, raise TT levels, and *backfill CYP450scc enzymatic pathways.*



earth to doc: wtf is this?


----------



## RichPopeye (Feb 23, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I dont get why to use hcg when your on trt for life..Anyone help me understand



Dr says that Hcg helps trick your body to still create testosterone after the introduction of trt. Sac and fertility aren't the concern.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 23, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> earth to doc: wtf is this?



Isoenzymes that are responsible for endogenous hormone, cholesterol, etc production.


----------



## bigben66 (Feb 23, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I dont get why to use hcg when your on trt for life..Anyone help me understand



Purely for vanity Bro Bundy.... I still get plenty of action, and I don't wanna be known as the dude with the tiny clangers!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 23, 2016)

bigben66 said:


> Purely for vanity Bro Bundy.... I still get plenty of action, and I don't wanna be known as the dude with the tiny clangers!


good honest solid answer


----------



## Megatron28 (Feb 24, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I dont get why to use hcg when your on trt for life..Anyone help me understand



Sex feels better.


----------

